
Show HN: EmuCast – a perfect video meeting tool for remote and distributed teams - seansta
https://www.emucast.com
======
seansta
Hello HN - I'm Sean a co-founder at EmuCast.

Quick history: At my last company we would 'work from home' a few days a week
and we realized legacy video meetings tools were still cumbersome to use and
didn't cater for remote working.

As Dev's we thought that's not good enough. We wanted a lite-weight instant
video meeting tool for our agile teams which didn't stop us from doing other
tasks in parallel to having a meeting.

We decided to setup a new tech startup, and so EmuCast is born.

Hit me up with any questions or feedback. We have a FREE option to allow you
to get started.

